# Hauling bees



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Do you own a rig?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

tech.35058 said:


> I saw a bee truck on I-65 for the first time a few days ago, and another today ( actually recognized what it was hauling today! )
> I am considering options, should I be forced into early retirement, looking hard at "hot shot" trucking, as an option just in case.
> All sorts of niche market services to consider.
> Question ; What does it take to haul bees? ( I am a backyard beekeeper, but that only qualifies me to buy more bees every spring )
> ...


The short answers are yes, there is a market and it pays pretty good but be California legal and be prepared for some strange loading hours and situations.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-heavy-trucks/calgary/2015-peterbilt-389/1097933067


cheaper than Borscht


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the responses.
I am almost 62 years old & have spent the last 30 years as a shop mechanic servicing engines used in the mining industry. Coal has been 90% or more of our business. With the president's push toward cleaner power, the writing is on the wall. I am looking for a way to extend my contribution to the retirement system for another 3 to 5 years.
I own a 3/4 ton diesel pick up, but do not currently hold a commercial drivers license (i would probably have to pay a "driving school" to get one)
As I understand it, CDL is only required for gross weights over 26000 pounds.
I could probably get some loads for the bare p/u, but a goose neck style trailer would make sense. Trailers a $5-14000.
so, would a rig to haul 15000 lbs net be "adequate" ? Are bee specific nets or other equipment required? (How much do they cost, where do you get them? Used?) (Specialized insurance? Permits?)
While my initial thought was to focus on "Texas & east", and "Ohio & south", pretty much everything is an option.
Do bee truck drivers really get to ignore "time driving" dot rules? (Of course, if I stay "non-CDL" do I have to keep a log book?)
Always it all comes to money & return on investment. Should I buy the additional nets & equipment just in case I get the offer to haul bees, or just focus on other "less than a load" flat bed work?
Probably more info than any one wanted to to know, but how else can you answer the nuanced question?
Again, thanks for your time & responses. CE


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Bees are kinda like a bull hauler. Even with a regular license. A log book is still required. We are exempt from the 30 min.break is all.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

If your hauling for hire then you will need everything a normal trucker is req to have. If your hauling your own bees then your exempt from hours of service, med card, alcohol testing program and roadside truck inspections under map21.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Grab your second carbon copy and lets go traveling .


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

RAK said:


> under map21.


I believe Map 21 has a radius of 150 miles from farm.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Sure does, if your over 26k. Under 26 and you operate anywhere in the U.S


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

> Covered Farm Vehicles with a gross vehicle
> weight or gross vehicle weight rating of 26,001
> pounds or less may utilize the safety exemptions
> anywhere in the United States.
> ...


. 


high rate of speed said:


> Grab your second carbon copy and lets go traveling .



Last time I handed my "second carbon copy" to an officer was on my way without any issues.

Notice the OP had a question concerning a 3/4 ton truck under 26k.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

RAK said:


> Sure does, if your over 26k. Under 26 and you operate anywhere in the U.S


Me thinks I better get under the 26k, so I can join RAK.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like alot of trips.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Me thinks I better get under the 26k, so I can join RAK.


Thought you stayed home all summer mixing nutra butter.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

RAK said:


> Thought you stayed home all summer mixing nutra butter.


Yea Yea....lol still doing that, thanks for reminding me. It would be nice to say, drive out in a 550 load bees let the "semi's" haul them,
then drive back with out any D.O.T. BS. HHmmm seems like that might work.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Tech I think you should ask one of these good folks if you could tag along for a trip and see how things are loaded, unloaded, and dealt with along the journey, and if you think you can take the pressure.

That will give you a big insight into if this is something you want to do.

Also bear in mind trucking bees is seasonal if you invest in a rig you may need other work for it also.

And a tip, I have used hobby beekeepers for moving bees, and non beekeepers for moving bees. Sometimes it goes easier with the non beekeepers because they take advice and do exactly what they are told. Hobby beekeepers can sometimes think they know better, which can cause problems, be prepared to bow completely to what you are told by the man who writes your cheque, even if it runs contrary to what you feel you know.


----------



## joens (Apr 24, 2003)

My first thought was that if you were hauling bees with a smaller rig than a Semi you may not interest a lot of potential customers that wouldn't want to split larger loads. That being said I have been kicking around an idea that would involve shipping maybe 100 hives + or - several times a year. if you end up doing something with a smaller rig let me know in a couple of years. If you still want to mechanic the caterpillar dealer I work for is hiring pretty heavy in North and South Dakota and Nebraska . We had a lot of guys retire in the engine shops this year. put in a couple more years and let your bees have some of this prairie clover up here. While you build up your retirement business.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Yea Yea....lol still doing that, thanks for reminding me. It would be nice to say, drive out in a 550 load bees let the "semi's" haul them,
> then drive back with out any D.O.T. BS. HHmmm seems like that might work.












Here is a picture of RAK's rig.
Unfortunately, you cannot see the bumper sticker which says:
"Laws! We don't need no stink'in laws!"


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Ha ha that's pretty funny! 

I'd love to see a pic of it loaded, along with the fork or whatever goes on the back trailer, wow that's abuse of that poor little ute!!


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Yes I have a setup just like.
Gets the job done. No such thing as abuse if you own a 7.3l
Laws? what laws 

Do you know whose rig that is?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh 7.3L, guess that would do it!

The one in the pic is not yours RAK?

I really would like to see a pic of it loaded and with all the bits, I'm considering getting myself a trailer with some means of loading pallets.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Again, thanks for the responses ... tagging along as "free labor" is always a good way to see what its like, but I don't know any commercial beeks 
The idea was to hope for a buy out & try to do something easier ....I really dont want to relocate, especially to any place that has a "real winter" 
I was trying to wade through the Alabama D.O.T. manual ... it's about 3 pages of who is covered or not before you get to the regs. I may have to go to "driver school" just to figure out the paperwork! ... 
& of course, most of the folks advise "buy the biggest truck you can buy", but I really dont want to deal with class 8 if I can met my goals with the smaller "rig". CE


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

RAK said:


> No such thing as abuse if you own a 7.3l
> 
> Yes sir! 7.3s are the "machines".


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

For the little jobs maybe.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Gee, I think I just walked into a peeing match!


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

high rate of speed said:


> For the little jobs maybe.


That's right.
In fact, my big truck is SO BIG that it uses a 7.3 as a starter motor!


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol Harry.no big barry.trucks,dot,or beesource.if a fellor is doing wrong he finds out fast.lol


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe need that motor just to JumpStart this forum.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Back to the concept of doing what you can with what you have ....
Assume a deep brood box should be 100 pounds? (I keep bees in 8 frame mediums)
and four to a pallet? or do you pollination hives get 2 deeps?
so roughly 450lbs, or 850lbs per (38"x38"x (16 or 24"?)) pallet?
I have heard "bee nets" mentioned ... where do you get them, how much do they cost, & how long do they normally last?
do you normally haul/ship the loading machine ( bobcat/forklift) with the bees, or require the receiving farm to unload & place? how much does the machine weigh?
Thanks ... CE


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

tech.35058 said:


> Back to the concept of doing what you can with what you have ....


Well said.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

"Back to the concept of doing what you can with what you have ...."

The basis to our farm operation. That concept works for experience also. Start with what you have 👍


----------



## Beba (Sep 12, 2021)

Oldtimer said:


> Tech I think you should ask one of these good folks if you could tag along for a trip and see how things are loaded, unloaded, and dealt with along the journey, and if you think you can take the pressure.
> 
> That will give you a big insight into if this is something you want to do.
> 
> ...


Which load board you use to haul bees? lol - I want to haul bees but I cant find the contact. Any help is really appreciated!


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Beba said:


> Which load board you use to haul bees? lol - I want to haul bees but I cant find the contact. Any help is really appreciated!


seach Facebook for
Honey Bee Haulers of America 
have your own suit/smoker/nets/strap boards to get the most Money per mile.

I provide my own netting/loading been paying $3.25/mile for the driving.


----------



## dennis crutchfield (Aug 5, 2016)

how many hives can you haul on that set up


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

dennis crutchfield said:


> how many hives can you haul on that set up


They can haul around 48,000 lbs.


----------



## Beba (Sep 12, 2021)

AstroZomBEE said:


> seach Facebook for
> Honey Bee Haulers of America
> have your own suit/smoker/nets/strap boards to get the most Money per mile.
> 
> I provide my own netting/loading been paying $3.25/mile for the driving.


Thank you!!!!


----------

